

Html to Markdown and Markdown to HTML? - wickchuck

A few weeks ago there was a HTML to Markdown converter.  This converter also converted Markdown to HTML.  There was a demo page where this was displayed.  I though it was cool at the time, but didn't really have a use for it, so I forgot it.  Now I'm working on a project where this would be useful and can't remember what the title was.  Can someone help me out.
======
bowerbird
<http://markdownrules.com>

~~~
wickchuck
Thanks for the link, but this is something different than what I was thinking
about.

~~~
bowerbird
if you want a page that converts .html to markdown, and markdown to .html,
that is the page you want...

-bowerbird

